# How to copy shows from TIVO?



## brianjacksonvill (Jan 24, 2006)

Can I take out the Hard Drive of the TIVO and install it in my PC and then copy the shows onto my computer?

I do not have any wireless/wired connection to my TIVO.

Cheers


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no


----------



## brianjacksonvill (Jan 24, 2006)

Then how..Do you really need to buy...like a USB netcard to get this to work?
(TIVO 2)

Why not the thing with taking out the Hard Drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check out Tivo's web site and read about the Tivo-to-Go software. That's the easiest way to transfer your Series 2 Tivo recordings to your PC.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

brianjacksonvill said:


> ...Why not the thing with taking out the Hard Drive?


Because the files are encrypted, for one thing.

Extraction of video from your TiVo is a proscribed topic here. You need to look for another site, where you could find a DEAL on a DATABASE through a DOT COM.


----------

